# my other "hobby"



## Ruthie (Jun 6, 2013)

I make these shopping bags out of recycled polypropeline (sp?) dog food, cat food, and other types of "food' bags such as bird seed, etc.  It is just a regular shopping bag pattern with a handle and mitred corners.  I have lined them for purses, but these seem to be what are popular.


----------



## Marilyna (Jun 6, 2013)

how cute!


----------



## three_little_fishes (Jun 6, 2013)

Love these! I used to see a lot of purses made out of capri sun pouches. What neat ideas for recycling!


----------



## kpduty51 (Jun 6, 2013)

I love your dog food bag. 

I have one made out of a chicken feed bag-same material.  Very strong.
I am going to look around at FArm and Fleet and see other possibilities there are. 

I went through quite a phase of making purses out of jeans---remember those?   I lined them with vintage and other fun fabrics.


----------



## purplefan (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a cross body bag my friend purchased for me in Cambodia made from a bulk fish food bag, covered in see through plastic.
These are made by the victims of landmines, as a way of earning an income.

Your bag looks fantastic, and a good idea for using up bags that would normally end up in land fill. 

I love the idea of reduce-reuse-recycle


----------



## Tmgm1215 (Jun 6, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## Nevada (Jun 6, 2013)

CVS has 6 pack wine totes that make great Lunch Bags. Cut out 4 partitions for the lunch and leave two for for your Coffee Mug and Wine Bottle. YMMV.


----------



## Ruthie (Jun 7, 2013)

kpduty51 said:


> I love your dog food bag.
> 
> I have one made out of a chicken feed bag-same material. Very strong.
> I am going to look around at FArm and Fleet and see other possibilities there are.
> ...


 
I have a chicken feed bag I'll be sewing up today!  Yes, I made those jeans purses.  Still carried one until the current purse, as a matter of fact!

I got this idea from a TV program, I think on Discovery, but it was a few years ago so I'm not sure.  Some company was making all sorts of cat beds, etc.  

Locally, I've had better luck making bags for people out of their favorite bag than I have selling the ones I make.  My brother in Kodiak, Alaska will be selling these for me.  People grab them up quickly there.


----------



## lsg (Jun 7, 2013)

What a great way to recycle those bags, maybe sell them on etsy.


----------



## mel z (Jun 7, 2013)

What a great idea, if only it could carry the new bag of food up the stairs. 

You could definitely sell these. I'd probably go for a chicken feed bag. Do post more pics for us to see.


----------



## dcornett (Jun 18, 2013)

Cute...


----------



## retention (Jul 11, 2013)

so cute bag,so cute dog.
Yesterday I made my old jeans into bag.
I believe Scrap metal(waste materials） can Be recycled (turned) into "gold and silver".


----------



## savonierre (Jul 11, 2013)

That is a brilliant idea!!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 11, 2013)

How did I miss this post? What a great idea! Very clever and creative. I've just been using the empty dog food bags for when I do poop patrol. I never thought to turn them into something else.


----------



## heartsong (Jul 11, 2013)

what a wonderful idea!  very clever and frugal, too...my mamma was a child of the great depression and her favorite saying was "use it up, wear it out, make it do or do without!"


----------



## Ruthie (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm resurrecting my old post.  I would like to find something new to make from these bags.  I just spent a long time searching and all I came up with different was a Christmas stocking.  No thanks.  And yes, I tried pinterest.  What would YOU buy made from poly bags- besides shopping bags or purses?  

My original idea came from a Discovery channel program but I can't find that, either.  And all I can remember was "pup" tents and cat beds.  Also no, thanks.


----------



## KatieShephard (Nov 1, 2014)

Are they kind I'd waterproof-ish?  How would they do as table coverings for us soapers?


----------



## Seawolfe (Nov 1, 2014)

If they are waterproofish can you heat seal the seams and give them a rolly top to make them into dry bags for campers and kayakers?




Insulated lunch bags or little ice chests with a zipper or velcro top?




Car organizers that  hang on the back seats?




Pet back seat protector?
Sorry this one needs to be a link: http://www.dhresource.com/albu_381382985_00-1.0x0/waterproof-pet-dog-cat-back-seat-protector.jpg

I guess that I find I have a pressing need for waterproof things in my life


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm one of those people that hates to throw anything away if it can be re-used. Great idea for a tote bag, and nice work on the execution! (This comment was for the OP)


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Nov 1, 2014)

I've seen them made into aprons! They are kinda loud when you move around in them but are repellent so even soapers would benefit. I second a table cloth. Maybe like a quilt?


----------



## Ruthie (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for the great ideas.  I just couldn't "think" beyond the known on this one.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Nov 2, 2014)

Love it Ruthie! You will be a superstar going into PetSmart with one of those.  Now for a cat version.... please?


----------



## Ruthie (Nov 5, 2014)

I have made several from cat food bags, Cindy!  But for some reason I don't find any photos of them.


----------



## boyago (Nov 12, 2014)

After my kids lunch box getting misplaced a couple times I was thinking this would be good for re-usable lunch bags.


----------

